# Need a low key shoulder bag for canon 5d3 with kit lens and 600 ex



## KKCFamilyman (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi I am going to a wedding and want to bring my 5d3, 24-105 and 600ex only in the smallest bag possible. Any suggestions?


----------



## Chewy734 (Sep 25, 2012)

This might help you:

http://bagfinder.lowepro.com/


----------



## AudioGlenn (Sep 25, 2012)

I personally love Think Tank bags. They're a little more expensive but worth it in my opinion.

http://www.thinktankphoto.com/categories/digital-holsters/digital-holsters.aspx

I have 3. 1) Airport Takeoff (Large): used to carry EVERYTHING (except for video lights and cages), 2) Sling-O-Matic 10 (medium): for walking around with most of my lenses and a flash, and 3) Digital Holster with attachment (smallest bag): for a flash, and an extra lens if needed, or my wallet and keys and some smaller accessories.

I think either the sling-o-matic or a digital holster would be great for your use. The digital holster can be modified by adding different size attachments based on what else you need to carry. 

Also, their service is friendly and I can get a hold of the rep in my area very easily. Overall, it's a good company and they make QUALITY bags.


----------



## CharlieB (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm still ga-ga over the Domke bags... got some from the 70's yet, when Paul Dolan and then Sterling Clark were my EPOI reps (Ehrenreich, pre-Nikon USA). Got more these days, they're just great bags. You can get 'em in non-steal-me colors too.


----------



## thomasl4 (Sep 28, 2012)

Get a Kelly Moore bag.



;D


----------



## BruinBear (Sep 28, 2012)

I use a tamrac rally 6 bag.

I really like how it looks more or less like a generic messenger bag and doesnt scream "I HAVE EXPENSIVE CAMERA GEAR IN HERE"

I can fit my 5d2, kit lens, 430EXII, and 70-200 f/2.8 ISII with lens hood. Theres also room for accessories with all that stuff packed in.

http://www.amazon.com/Tamrac-3446-Rally-Camera-Bag/dp/B0046SD040/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1348794857&sr=8-2&keywords=tamrac+rally+6


----------



## Waterdonkey (Sep 28, 2012)

Timbuck2.com
Design your own Bike messenger style bag, as flashy or low-key as you want. They have a Camera bag insert that fits the medium size bags. 
I'm able to fit: 5D3, 24-70 2.8 L, 24-104 L and a 70-2002.8 L. And still room for Flash and extras. 
Made in San Francisco!


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone. 

I ended up with a lowepro revo 170. Got it for $43 and it fits my 600ex, 5d3 with 24-105 and 40mm pancake along with battery charger and spare memory cards. So far seems good.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jun 21, 2013)

CharlieB said:


> I'm still ga-ga over the Domke bags... got some from the 70's yet, when Paul Dolan and then Sterling Clark were my EPOI reps (Ehrenreich, pre-Nikon USA). Got more these days, they're just great bags. You can get 'em in non-steal-me colors too.


+1 on this. First time I looked at them was when Quasimodo recommended them here. I recommended my brother in law to get one for his 6D + lenses. Really nice bags. I might make room for one soon, but I am close to having more camera bags than my wife have handbags and she won't accept that so I got to wait I guess.


----------



## Grumbaki (Jun 21, 2013)

BruinBear said:


> I use a tamrac rally 6 bag.
> 
> I really like how it looks more or less like a generic messenger bag and doesnt scream "I HAVE EXPENSIVE CAMERA GEAR IN HERE"
> 
> ...



That


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 21, 2013)

When I want to carry only my 5D MK III + 24-105 f/4 + 600 EX-RT, I use Lowepro Toploader Zoom 50 AW and hook up the 600 EX-RT case to the side of the Lowepro (see the pic below)


----------



## crasher8 (Jun 21, 2013)

Timbuk 2 Snoop or any messenger bag with a Snoop insert.


----------



## cayenne (Jun 21, 2013)

I recently got this sling bag and so far, it is a WINNER!!

Tamrac 5768 Velocity 8x Photo Sling Pack - Gray/Burgundy
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007234626/ref=oh_details_o01_s02_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I just the other day, had my 5D3 with kit lens (24-1-5) in it with one 600EX-RT.
I could also, if removing one more velcro insert, have had the 70-200L f/2.8 on instead of my kit lens, with flash and it would work...

Perfect size, just enough compartments, easy to car on back and quickly sling around to front for quick access.

HTH,

cayenne


----------



## rexbot (Jun 21, 2013)

I've been using this Kata bag for a few months and really like it. It will fit a 5d3 with 70-200 attached in the main pocket (snug), with a 24-105 in the small side pocket, and a 580EX flash in the bigger side pocket. Also has an expandable section on the bottom of the main pocket, so you can leave a lens hood on. Leave out a few of the extra lenses, and its feel pretty compact and light. And it has a great shoulder strap. Probably wouldn't work with a gripped camera, though I haven't tried it.

http://www.amazon.com/Kata-KT-PL-A-18-Pro-Light-Access-18/dp/B00433SRP0/ref=sr_1_33?ie=UTF8&qid=1371826567&sr=8-33&keywords=kata+camera+bag


----------



## darrellrhodesmiller (Jun 21, 2013)

i really like stuff by crumpler.. its a little expensive.. but very nicely made and doesnt look like a camera bag.. so great for traveling. i find what i want on their website.. then try to find it used on ebay to save money.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 21, 2013)

Crumpler 6 or 7 million dollar home.


----------

